# Foxes Needed



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure where to post this, so trying multiple areas. I am in desperate need of some foxes...as long as they are not damaged to bad i will take them...willing to pay. just need foxes for training and I have none. Tell your trapper friends or anyone who may have a fox in the freezer...Thank you in advance for any help or leads in the right direction


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I think there are a few up in the Heber area in pristine condition.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Homestead resort has a few.
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=26116


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Before I even opened this I knew that someone would send them up to Heber!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

TAK said:


> Before I even opened this I knew that someone would send them up to Heber!


Why not take care of the problem before it grows into a bigger, hungrier problem.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Track down who ever is in the presidency of the jack russell terrier organization. They can get you into what ever you want as far as foxes and racoons.


----------

